# The Expendables -- What, was Carl Weathers busy?



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

The Expendables could easily be the campiest, biggest guilty pleasure of the year...if they had made it right.  Instead, at least from the trailers, it seems like everyone's trying to play it serious.  Come on, add Carl Weathers, Segal, and Van Damme, then just have a camp fest.  

Here's to missed opportunities.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just went and saw it, and LOVED it. ok.. they missed Segal & van Damme, but... it was fun to see so many all in the same movie.. and watching the credits, I noticed 3 of them had "security".. Mr. Stallone's security, Mr. Statham's security, & Mr. Li's security were all listed...rofl.. they need security?


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Rumor has it that Segal and Van Damme weren't missed, they turned down the movie. 

I can't wait to see it, looks like fun "blow stuff up" movie, but it will be a while as I hate going to the theater, so I'll wait for the Blu-ray.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I heard Stallone started to make a parody of action movies, then realized he isn't a comedy writer so he played it straight. Sounds like a good decision.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Isn't a comedy writer? didn't he write Oscar? We think that movie is hilarious at our house.. Have worn out 2 vhs tapes, and finally got it on DVD.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I did see "Oscar" when it came out, but I forgot I did. I remember laughing some, but not a lot. The reviews weren't great. Anyway, IMDB says the writing credits are:

Claude Magnier (play)

Michael Barrie (screenplay) &
Jim Mulholland (screenplay)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well poo.. obviously we never looked at the credits for it. and we have weird senses of humor in my house... with 3 teens what constitutes normal?


----------

